

Where the Smart People Live - px
http://blog.robpitingolo.org/2010/05/where-smart-people-live.html

======
blacksmythe
The key metric is not how far away your collaborator is in miles, but in
minutes.

It is much easier to get around in San Jose. You could collaborate with a lot
of people within a half-hour drive in San Jose, probably more than in San
Francisco. NYC is similarly over-weighted for collaboration.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Assume people distribute themselves according to that metric, then per-capita
makes more sense than per area.

